# Degree attestation from UAE Embassy



## Pakistani_guy (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi,

I am Pakistani national living in Karachi, Pakistan. I have recived a job offer and my future empolyer HR wants me to submit the degree attested by UAE emabssy. When i contact the embassy they asked me to get the attestation done by HEC and Foriegn Affairs first. 

My question is, I have an Australian Degree, HEC only attest HEC recognized Paksitani Univeristy degrees. Can anyone tell me what would be the procedure for getting my degree attested. Someone told me i have to get it done from Australian University, Australian Forign Affiars and UAE embassy in Australia? Is this correct?

Please guide.

Quick response is appriciated.

Best regards,


----------



## MessyGuy (Dec 4, 2012)

I would imagine the document would need to be attested in Aus. I have just sent mine of to the foreign commonwealth office down in London, then it needs to be submitted to the UAE embassy. 

If your company have offered to reimburse your attestation costs, I would simply use an attestation agency out in Australia. This would reduce the hassle, time and the risk of losing your documents in the post!

Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## Pakistani_guy (Dec 7, 2012)

MessyGuy said:


> I would imagine the document would need to be attested in Aus. I have just sent mine of to the foreign commonwealth office down in London, then it needs to be submitted to the UAE embassy.
> 
> If your company have offered to reimburse your attestation costs, I would simply use an attestation agency out in Australia. This would reduce the hassle, time and the risk of losing your documents in the post!
> 
> Hope this helps and good luck


Thanks. Really appreciated.


----------

